
React vs. Angular2 Comparison: A Heavyweight Bout for the JavaScript Title - wrightandres
http://blog.debugme.eu/react-vs-angular2/
======
rpastuszak
Ignore, borderline spam.

I doubt if the author has spent any significant time with React and/or
Angular. (needless to say, comparing a component library to a full fledged
framework just emphasises an existing confusion among people new to web
development, and looks more like click bait rather than anything serious).
Hence the -1.

------
vgallur
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11674669](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11674669)

